
New Kind of Recurrent Neural Network with Decaying Attention Span - jostmey
https://openreview.net/forum?id=BJ78bJZCZ&noteId=BJ78bJZCZ&JO
======
jostmey
Direct link to the PDF:
[https://openreview.net/pdf?id=BJ78bJZCZ](https://openreview.net/pdf?id=BJ78bJZCZ)

